# How can I burn shows on DVR to my PC's DVD writer?



## hackwriter (Dec 27, 2005)

Is there any way to connect my laptop to my 722 DVR and burn off shows I have recorded to a DVD for my own use? Specifically, they are workout shows unavailable on DVD elsewhere.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

You need a video capture device and the PC software to do that. Do a google (or other) search on "USB capture device" and you will find some product that will work.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Or you can use an external DVD recorder. This solution as well as the capture card option will require you to play back the recordings in real time.


----------



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

I travel a lot and prefer to play back things on my laptop than watch motel TV. I tried a USB capture device (a Dazzle 150). It was awkward to use, and the quality was poor. I recently bought a DVD recorder, and now simply make DVD's to take on the road. This is much better, and a cheaper solution. Try that route.

Steve


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Just a note, you will only be able to record 480i this way, even for HD stuff.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The easiest way I have found is to connect the 622/722 (s-video or Composite) to a TiVo Stand Alone DVR.

Tivo can AUTOMATICALLY transfer any or all recordings to your PC/Laptop.


----------



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

I use the DVR to "Auto tune" the timer to the channel I want and use the DVD recorder with the component video inputs and set it's timer to match the DVR time.

You can then copy the .vob files from the DVD to your laptop for viewing with any DVD video viewing software.

I personally convert the .vobs to wmv and transfer to my T-Mobile wing (a windows mobile device) to watch while on the cross-trainer at the gym.

D* does NOT have this feature!!!


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

what DVD recorder do you have with component video inputs?

I didn't know there were any more like this on the market.


----------

